# -New- Spiderman Poster



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2006)

Clicky for a classic example.

^Could be real or fake but shit it looks nice


----------



## Atreyu (Apr 29, 2006)

finally ...VENOM!!


----------



## Tougoozi (Apr 29, 2006)

VENOM AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!
I feel like a giddy little schoolgirl  !
I hope it's true (i have no idea if venom is confirmed to appear in Spiderman 3, but i'm off to find out!)


----------



## king nothing (Apr 29, 2006)

Topher Grace? WOW ok hopefully this boy took some massive roids and bulked up because even before the original guy before turns into venom is bulky and venom is real bulky

dont mind, topher is a real great actor i love that 70's show but really......he is a skinny guy


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2006)

Did ya ever read ultimate spider-man? Eddie is skinny like grace.


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 29, 2006)

cant wait for this movie that poster just makes me wanna see the movie even sooner


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol Topher seems bulky (hope so)


----------



## Blackvoice (Apr 29, 2006)

spidey rocks and this better be real. oh and i see someone has my asian girl now.
although to think about it Eddy Brook is supposed to be a huge steroid using body building guy.


----------



## Yondy (Apr 29, 2006)

Venom!

Plx be real


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2006)

Blackvoice said:
			
		

> spidey rocks and this better be real. oh and i see someone has my asian girl now.
> although to think about it Eddy Brook is supposed to be a huge steroid using body building guy.




Not in ultimate spider-man and ultimate is really a great comic.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 29, 2006)

pretty strong evidence that topher is venom ^^


----------



## Gooba (Apr 29, 2006)

How can  pull off 

Aah well, I am just glad they included Venom.


----------



## mortsleam (Apr 29, 2006)

oh venom what a nasty cannable motha fucka


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2006)

Venom will be all CGI, its not hard, even in the mummy two rock turned to a gigantic scopian and that was like 6 years ago.


----------



## Gene (Apr 29, 2006)

Looks fake to me. Pretty cool pic though.


----------



## Seany (Apr 29, 2006)

oh i hope it's real . I just can't think how they can fit 3 villians in this one movie, it seems impossible. I hope they don't because it will be very rushed and turn out shit.


----------



## Spidey (Apr 29, 2006)

well, with no official word from sony, i'm not gonna get my hopes up that this is real. Cool pic though. damn, the suspense is killing me, it's gonna rock so hard.


----------



## Ashura (Apr 29, 2006)

Venom!!! My spiderman fanboyism has been reawakened.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Apr 29, 2006)

Real or fake, it does look sweet. Very nice.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Apr 30, 2006)

imdb has topher listed as eddie brock, but i don't think it's confirmed yet/


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 30, 2006)

It's true 

If not this clip is really well made 

Link removed


----------



## GSurge (Apr 30, 2006)

GhosT said:
			
		

> It's true
> 
> If not this clip is really well made
> 
> Link removed


If you read the comments below it you'd see it's fake.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, but somewhere in the beginning you see Topher changing his skin????

Plus:


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2006)

So fake. Photoshop mixed with othere stuff. 
Sand - Mummy
venom - Spawn
Spidy - From preivious ones with different colors.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 30, 2006)

Ok i found out the vid is fake 

But Topher is gonna play Venom


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 30, 2006)

^Yes.....sadly.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 30, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> ^Yes.....sadly.




Sadly???

He's a great actor, and he's the brooding type anyway


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 30, 2006)

GhosT said:
			
		

> Sadly???
> 
> He's a great actor, and he's the brooding type anyway



I just dont think his gangly form fits the venom character.

I like him as an actor.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, it does look nice.

But that picture could easily be from a Topher Grace photoshoot.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 1, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> I just dont think his gangly form fits the venom character.
> 
> I like him as an actor.



Well Tobey Maguire wasn't exactly the big "hulk" or wtever when he signed up for Spiderman. I think Topher could play the role of Venom quite well.


----------



## Gooba (May 1, 2006)

> Well Tobey Maguire wasn't exactly the big "hulk" or wtever when he signed up for Spiderman. I think Topher could play the role of Venom quite well.


The difference is Spiderman looks like:


and Venom looks like:


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 1, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> The difference is Spiderman looks like:
> 
> 
> and Venom looks like:




Sure 

But he probably transforms that way though, there's no way in life Topher can get that bulky. And i thought Spiderman was supposed to be taller than Tobey is, but yet they casted him as Peter Parker. 

Cause Tobey is rather small......


----------



## excellence153 (May 1, 2006)

Y'know guys, after looking at the poster again, it looks somewhat fake.

I think I've seen that "Ultimate Spin" slogan on a Spidey poster before.

Also, it really looks like a photoshoot for some teen magazine.


----------



## Gooba (May 1, 2006)

It is a fake.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 1, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> It is a fake.




That picture makes me more sure he would be the perfect actor for Venom


----------



## Gooba (May 1, 2006)

He is just too tiny.  A little bit of a height difference is one thing.  Going from uber-bodybuilder to geek is just too much.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 1, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> He is just too tiny.  A little bit of a height difference is one thing.  Going from uber-bodybuilder to geek is just too much.



I'm sure Topher could get some more meat on his body and train. 

It's not exactly a science.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2006)

Looks kind of fake to me, but I suppose it'd be interesting if he really played Venom. They will have to us CGI to make him all large and muscular though, otherwise I will hate him forever.


----------



## uncanny_sama (May 2, 2006)

looks cool, too cool actually

so its fake


i dont think its real
if it was real they would hype it way too much

like they did with doc ock, and the black suit


----------



## Gooba (May 2, 2006)

It is 100% definitely a fake, although that doesn't mean he isn't going to play Venom.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 2, 2006)

Gooba said:
			
		

> It is 100% definitely a fake, although that doesn't mean he isn't going to play Venom.



Of course it isn't 

At least that's what this article says


----------



## Sasuke` (May 2, 2006)

lol cool. this movie better be good. Spidey rocks.


----------



## Shogun (May 2, 2006)

topher=gopher


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 2, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> topher=gopher



I beg to differ.

Topher is awesome


----------

